# Shall I start a smack talk thread???



## The Fever (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha it would be my pleasure Bowanna  Although I am not real good at the smack talking....


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 9, 2012)

Your momma!

(I have no idea what this thread is about, I just couldn't resist!)


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^lol!!^^^


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh is the thread about how Lee is gonna get knocked off his pedistool this year? 

CJ


----------



## The Fever (Jun 9, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Oh is the thread about how Lee is gonna get knocked off his pedistool this year?
> 
> CJ



The very one!


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 9, 2012)

The Fever said:


> The very one!



Everybody is being shy, they know they want to talk some trash.



CJ


----------



## Nastytater (Jun 9, 2012)

Almost sounds like a thread to weed out a few people on the forum that can't hold their "tongues".


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 9, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> Almost sounds like a thread to weed out a few people on the forum that can't hold their "tongues".



Im trying to get people to talk smack but it aint workin lol.. I definetly thought Bowanna was gonna bite, either he aint seen it or it aint close enough to that time yet 

CJ


----------



## Nastytater (Jun 9, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Im trying to get people to talk smack but it aint workin lol.. I definetly thought Bowanna was gonna bite, either he aint seen it or it aint close enough to that time yet
> 
> CJ


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok well 10 comments went through my head but I know once I put one up it will have a spiraling effect and eventually my insults will become to much for a friendly website. How far can my comments go past "friendly"???


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 9, 2012)

I ain't worried about you guys. Rodney and Blake got my back in the challenge.  I'm just the smacktalk king ! 
Besides, 5 in a row is where were gonna go !


----------



## secondseason (Jun 9, 2012)

Hate to be a wet blanket but we have to be good girls & boys til we know whether we get to have a challenge this season. 

Bowana & his team may be reigning champions for a while.


----------



## The Fever (Jun 9, 2012)

secondseason said:


> Hate to be a wet blanket but we have to be good girls & boys til we know whether we get to have a challenge this season.
> 
> Bowana & his team may be reigning champions for a while.



     

Dont have to rain on our parade.....we can hope cant we?


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 9, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I ain't worried about you guys. Rodney and Blake got my back in the challenge.  I'm just the smacktalk king !
> Besides, 5 in a row is where were gonna go !



Haha, oh we know your the Smacktalk king.. Thats what makes it so fun.. But i have to give to you, you have backed it up the last 4 seasons.. Btw is that you hittin one of your teammates tellin em they better kill another deer or else? lol

CJ


----------



## The Fever (Jun 9, 2012)

ole 100hunter aint bad himself....anyone heard from him lately????


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 10, 2012)

The Fever said:


> ole 100hunter aint bad himself....anyone heard from him lately????



I aint seen him around lately.. Im sure he has been lurking though.

CJ


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 10, 2012)

bowanna said:


> *I ain't worried about you guys.* Rodney and Blake got my back in the challenge.  I'm just the smacktalk king !
> Besides, 5 in a row is where were gonna go !



Ah hem!  I was just clearing my throat.


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 10, 2012)

secondseason said:


> Hate to be a wet blanket but we have to be good girls & boys til we know whether we get to have a challenge this season.
> 
> Bowana & his team may be reigning champions for a while.



She ain't kidding guys! May not be happening...


----------



## T.P. (Jun 10, 2012)

A contest amongst friends is good enough for me! No money involved.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 10, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> She ain't kidding guys! May not be happening...



That would stink.

CJ


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 10, 2012)

secondseason said:


> Hate to be a wet blanket but we have to be good girls & boys til we know whether we get to have a challenge this season.
> 
> Bowana & his team may be reigning champions for a while.



Oh nooooo !   
Purdy please !


----------



## 270bowman (Jun 11, 2012)

Why wouldn't there be a challenge?  Just when I decide to try my beginners luck against you all, the pros, we may not have the challenge.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 11, 2012)

Bowana knows who he has to worry about!


----------



## The Fever (Jun 12, 2012)

270bowman said:


> Why wouldn't there be a challenge?  Just when I decide to try my beginners luck against you all, the pros, we may not have the challenge.



Complications from last year....something about lee stringing up farm raised deer to be shot on camera and rig the system....


----------



## The Fever (Jun 12, 2012)

heartstopper4 said:


> Bowana knows who he has to worry about!



Only thing bowanna has to worry about is the alarm clock not going off, otherwise that man is a deer killing machine....


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 12, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Only thing bowanna has to worry about is the alarm clock not going off, otherwise that man is a deer killing machine....



Alarm clock going off? He is old man, old folks got a internal alarm, he wakes up at 6 every morning for a cup of coffee on the front porch im sure 

CJ


----------



## The Fever (Jun 12, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Alarm clock going off? He is old man, old folks got a internal alarm, he wakes up at 6 every morning for a cup of coffee on the front porch im sure
> 
> CJ



Then I am more than likely an old man too...

I tend to wake up 5 minutes prior to the alarm clock and if that isnt before the sunrise then my internal clock wakes me up...


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 12, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Then I am more than likely an old man too...
> 
> I tend to wake up 5 minutes prior to the alarm clock and if that isnt before the sunrise then my internal clock wakes me up...



It all depends on what time i go to bed on if i will get up early on my own.. But Im tellin you, my Papa can go to bed at 1 in the morning and still wake up at 6 with no alarm clock, He slept til 615 one morning and called that almost sleeping in lol... Although he is always in bed early, but juss sayin.

CJ


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 12, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Only thing bowanna has to worry about is the alarm clock not going off, otherwise that man is a deer killing machine....



Alarm clock??? Lee very seldom hunts mornings! Got too much equipment to set up to do that in the mornings. But he is a deer killing mo-chine!


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 12, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> Alarm clock??? Lee very seldom hunts mornings! Got too much equipment to set up to do that in the mornings. But he is a deer killing mo-chine!



yeah, i noticed in his videos he hunts afternoons most of the time.. I couldnt imagine having to carry all the stuff in the woods that he does everyday.

CJ


----------



## The Fever (Jun 12, 2012)

which makes it all the more impressive...


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 13, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Only thing bowanna has to worry about is the alarm clock not going off, otherwise that man is a deer killing machine....



You guys should save your money for cheerleading outfits if you don't feel like a threat.  Ol' Bowana could use a few more cheerleaders!


----------



## The Fever (Jun 13, 2012)

heartstopper4 said:


> You guys should save your money for cheerleading outfits if you don't feel like a threat.  Ol' Bowana could use a few more cheerleaders!



aye man you best believe that anytime someone goes up against a champ they have to respect what they are up against before they have a chance to beat him....u betta recognize....shoont...


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 13, 2012)

The Fever said:


> u betta recognize....shoont...


----------



## The Fever (Jun 13, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


>



had to go ghetto....put some madea up in hurr


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 13, 2012)

The Fever said:


> had to go ghetto....put some madea up in hurr



haha, you aint right man.

CJ


----------



## Hoyt1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Heck, I don't know any of you guys, but you should all hope and pray to the good Lord that we don't have a challenge or this FL boy would put the smack down on all you suckas.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 14, 2012)

The Fever said:


> aye man you best believe that anytime someone goes up against a champ they have to respect what they are up against before they have a chance to beat him....u betta recognize....shoont...




He is good and also has a good team, which is very important. Good luck to you this year, don't remember seeing you much after season started last year.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 14, 2012)

No one man is going to be the deciding factor in winning the challenge. One man can hold the whole team back though.   ...just saying


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 14, 2012)

bowanna said:


> No one man is going to be the deciding factor in winning the challenge. One man can hold the whole team back though.   ...just saying



Well said!


----------



## BOWROD (Jun 14, 2012)

*our buddy*



The Fever said:


> ole 100hunter aint bad himself....anyone heard from him lately????



I heard he was busy working with Paula dean. &  Gordon ramsey on a new hat soup recipe ..!!!   Sure hope the video makes it to YouTube..


----------



## The Fever (Jun 14, 2012)

heartstopper4 said:


> He is good and also has a good team, which is very important. Good luck to you this year, don't remember seeing you much after season started last year.



Lost land to hunt on. Land I could hunt on I couldn't harvest more than a deer per season. Def gut checked me.


----------



## The Fever (Jun 14, 2012)

bonehead-rm said:


> I heard he was busy working with Paula dean. &  Gordon ramsey on a new hat soup recipe ..!!!   Sure hope the video makes it to YouTube..



....man card revoke?!?!?


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 14, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Lost land to hunt on. Land I could hunt on I couldn't harvest more than a deer per season. Def gut checked me.



Tough luck there! I was just doin a little smackin!


----------



## The Fever (Jun 14, 2012)

heartstopper4 said:


> Tough luck there! I was just doin a little smackin!



Come season lets see who's smack talking.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jun 14, 2012)

bowanna said:


> No one man is going to be the deciding factor in winning the challenge. One man can hold the whole team back though.   ...just saying


How true this is! Our team had a good run going last season then mid Nov I lost not one but two buck within a few days of each other on public land. I was devastated, knowing that I was out of time to try and make a come back. By Nov My wife was 8mths pregnant and I knew I had to stop hunting and stay home. Even she felt so bad for my team she let me try a couple more times in Dec but I just couldn't get lucky.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would like to join a team if a spot is open if somebody could tell me how this "contest" works.


----------



## The Fever (Jun 14, 2012)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> I would like to join a team if a spot is open if somebody could tell me how this "contest" works.



U pay 10 dollars....and we take it!!!!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Jun 14, 2012)

Meaning?


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 14, 2012)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> I would like to join a team if a spot is open if somebody could tell me how this "contest" works.


 

It's a sub-forum of the bowhunting section.  You can read last years rules here:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=633722

IF we get to have it this year the rules will probably change a little, but not too much to take the fun out of it.  It's the most smack talk you can buy for $10!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 14, 2012)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> How true this is! Our team had a good run going last season then mid Nov I lost not one but two buck within a few days of each other on public land. I was devastated, knowing that I was out of time to try and make a come back. By Nov My wife was 8mths pregnant and I knew I had to stop hunting and stay home. Even she felt so bad for my team she let me try a couple more times in Dec but I just couldn't get lucky.


 
"We" did better last year than I did the year before with that other team. Where are those guys anyway...  

Hope we can make another run with it this year.  It's still up in the air though...  Sure is a lot of fun though!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would just need a team?


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 14, 2012)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> I would just need a team?


 
Right.  when things get closer and the contest is a go for this year, a thread will be started and folks can join teams, start teams or shop themselves around a little.  Free agent style...


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 15, 2012)

My plan if we get the go ahead and everybody has a gift card is to post an announcement with rules the last week of June and have a sign up thread going by the first of July.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel another good run coming by yours truly "team stanky legg"


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 15, 2012)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> I feel another good run coming by yours truly "team stanky legg"


 

Just remember, no pig points this year.  Your neighbors are safe this year!


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 15, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> Just remember, no pig points this year.  Your neighbors are safe this year!



That poor domesticated piggy last year... That was just heartless!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought it was attacking him?  Or was it going after the bird feeder?

It could have been that handful of corn he had too


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jun 15, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> I thought it was attacking him?  Or was it going after the bird feeder?
> 
> It could have been that handful of corn he had too



Im glad the hog/dog is gone!!!  Time fur backstraps and bone to be on the board.  Last year was a gift from above!!  We have placed 3rd 2 years running.    
Heartstopper i hope you have the boys practicing on their shooting skills!!


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 15, 2012)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> Im glad the hog/dog is gone!!!  Time fur backstraps and bone to be on the board.  Last year was a gift from above!!  We have placed 3rd 2 years running.
> Heartstopper i hope you have the boys practicing on their shooting skills!!



Don't worry about us buddy. Skent Back will be in the house come Sept.8th.  As far as " the gift from above", I think it was more of a moral test that you failed miserably!


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jun 15, 2012)

heartstopper4 said:


> Don't worry about us buddy. Skent Back will be in the house come Sept.8th.  As far as " the gift from above", I think it was more of a moral test that you failed miserably!



Moral test = natural born killer
THATS WHAT THE JUDGES ARE FOR


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Jun 15, 2012)

bowanna said:


> No one man is going to be the deciding factor in winning the challenge. One man can hold the whole team back though.   ...just saying



Well said...


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 15, 2012)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> Moral test = natural born killer
> THATS WHAT THE JUDGES ARE FOR



HAHAHAHA!


----------



## The Fever (Jun 16, 2012)

My main goal is to put a minimum of three deer on the ground and if the big boy is still where he was last fall on the land I found, I sure have a biggun to chase...got me loosing sleep each night...new arrows ordered, bow in the shop for a new string....cleaned up the climber...time for the fun to begin boys!!!! Hope yall can keep up


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jun 17, 2012)

The Fever said:


> U pay 10 dollars....and we take it!!!!



WE????  The only thing you took was a  just like the other 111 last places!!!!


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 17, 2012)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> WE????  The only thing you took was a  just like the other 111 last places!!!!



LET'S get reeady to RUUUMMBLE!!! 
Now its heatin up 

CJ


----------



## The Fever (Jun 17, 2012)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> WE????  The only thing you took was a  just like the other 111 last places!!!!



"thats the most stupid thing I have ever heard bobby...theres second and third and fourth..."  


I dont count last year as a true test of your skills as I lost out on the land I needed to hunt on...This year I am BRINGING THE HEAT.....might let you keep the plastic when I am done spending the money on it this year...


----------



## The Fever (Jun 17, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> LET'S get reeady to RUUUMMBLE!!!
> Now its heatin up
> 
> CJ



All we are missing is some poetry from 100hunter....where are you at brother?!?! I can not do this alone!!!!


----------



## 270bowman (Jun 17, 2012)

100hunter is around.  He's working hard so he can hunt hard come September.  I'm stealing knowledge from him so hopefully I can rightfully join the smack talk this year.  I'll be slanging arrows Western KY style in this great state of GA!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2012)

Rumor is there is 3 hired guns in the contest this year. A sleeper team if you will.....


----------



## The Fever (Jun 18, 2012)

270bowman said:


> 100hunter is around.  He's working hard so he can hunt hard come September.  I'm stealing knowledge from him so hopefully I can rightfully join the smack talk this year.  I'll be slanging arrows Western KY style in this great state of GA!



Thats the sorriest excuse I have ever heard. I work two jobs and on average 65+ hours a week and you still see me on here.....buffalo soldier is no more.....


----------



## 270bowman (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol...I tried to save him.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jun 21, 2012)

The river bottom boys aint messin around this year fellas. Yall got lucky last year....


----------



## The Fever (Jun 21, 2012)

taylorcntybowhunter said:


> The river bottom boys aint messin around this year fellas. Yall got lucky last year....


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 22, 2012)

FEVER: Have you ever killed a deer with your bow or do you just give everyone else who does a hard time?


----------



## hound dog (Jun 24, 2012)

Well my new bow and I are getting along just fine.


----------



## hikingthehills (Jun 24, 2012)

I was a dummy and did not enter last year! My team that was going to hunt it with me would have taken it, this year we going to be in it to win it! Yall can go ahead and send them Bass Pro cards on over, PM me for address!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Can't wait to get in on the action! I'll hold off on the smack talk for now. Good Luck to everyone in advance!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 24, 2012)

CanyonHunter said:


> Can't wait to get in on the action! I'll hold off on the smack talk for now. Good Luck to everyone in advance!


You think your holding off. Just wait ! 
I'm the self nominated smack talk king but I have the teammates to back me up. >>-->


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jun 24, 2012)

bowanna said:


> You think your holding off. Just wait !
> I'm the self nominated smack talk king but I have the teammates to back me up. >>-->



If I get on a decent team, I imagine I'll crank out a little smack talk. You've got a good strategy by having good team mates to back up your smack talk!


----------



## hikingthehills (Jun 25, 2012)

With the big 8 I jumped up yesterday while hanging my cam, I think that will only fuel a little smack talk!


----------



## The Fever (Jun 26, 2012)

heartstopper4 said:


> FEVER: Have you ever killed a deer with your bow or do you just give everyone else who does a hard time?



This ain't my first rodeo and getting better with every season that passes brother.... Blessed with great mentors


----------



## 100hunter (Jun 26, 2012)

The Fever said:


> All we are missing is some poetry from 100hunter....where are you at brother?!?! I can not do this alone!!!!



Everythings green and antlers are just starting to grow.
I can't wait till fall and the first sign of snow.

Just to let you know Ole 100 is back.
And I get fired up when Fever talks smack.

You can bet on a sure thing. 
Or you can bet on the long shot.
We're the Buffalo Soilders 
In case you forgot.

For those who don't know me 
I'm not easy to scare
I don't shoot Mathews, Bowtech or Hoyt,
I shoot a Fred Bear.

I can seperate the sound of any deer
that comes my way.
And out of a million colors 
I can identify all the blacks, browns, and grey.

I'm steady on my aim 
and my groups are real tight.
Like Stevie Wonder on the keys
I can hear when my bow is tuned right.

I only hunt big bucks
for me to kill a spike is a sin.
I wear designer special made Camo
just to help me blend in.

Two Pope and Young bucks 
in just four years with a bow.
I'm the 100 hunter
you better act like you know.


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 27, 2012)

100hunter I think you left them speechless!

Welcome back!


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha, 100hunter i gotta give it to ya man that was pretty darn good.

CJ


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 27, 2012)

100hunter said:


> Everythings green and antlers are just starting to grow.
> I can't wait till fall and the first sign of snow.
> 
> Just to let you know Ole 100 is back.
> ...



Awesome!!!


----------



## The Fever (Jun 28, 2012)

100hunter said:


> Everythings green and antlers are just starting to grow.
> I can't wait till fall and the first sign of snow.
> 
> Just to let you know Ole 100 is back.
> ...





Haha good to have you back brother!!! Ain't been the same without ya


----------



## 100hunter (Jun 28, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Thats the sorriest excuse I have ever heard. I work two jobs and on average 65+ hours a week and you still see me on here.....buffalo soldier is no more.....



Sorry guys I've been busy checking scrapes. and working with Nike designing my new sound proof, water resistant, snake proof, thinsulated, low cut sneakers with a built in deer alert.


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 28, 2012)

100hunter said:


> Sorry guys I've been busy checking scrapes. and working with Nike designing my new sound proof, water resistant, snake proof, thinsulated, low cut sneakers with a built in deer alert.



You need to read subsection IV of the Bowhunter Challenge rules!

SC IV sound proof, water resistant, snake proof, thinsulated, low cut sneakers with a built in deer alert are illegal to use while participating in the challenge.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 28, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> You need to read subsection IV of the Bowhunter Challenge rules!
> 
> SC IV sound proof, water resistant, snake proof, thinsulated, low cut sneakers with a built in deer alert are illegal to use while participating in the challenge.



Dang, i was gonna get him to hook me up 

CJ


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jun 29, 2012)

Team stanky legg!!


----------

